# ford 3000 wiring



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

wk on/off on semi-restoring of 1974 ford 3000........in process of installing new wiring harness and would like to route/attach wires in proper place if possible......where can I get photos etc to help me..........thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are wiring diagrams: http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2963
Note that there is one for the tractors assembled in USA (the tractor´s serial number starts with a "C") and the tractors assembled in Europe (starts with "A" or "B").

The instrument cluster can be tricky, here is a thread about it: http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/72-ford-4000-a-22050/


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

...............appreciate the diagrams, but actually looking for the actual "physical" routing of wires.................? thanks


----------

